# Buck Board Bacon Questions



## billham (May 21, 2011)

Hello hoping you guys may be able to help me out with a few questions i have regarding BBB. I see almost everyone using the himountain kit and dry cure so here are my questions

1 Can this be done as a wet cure using pops curing brine?

2 Do you have to butterfly the pork butt? If not does it make a difference on curing time?

3 Has anyone seen a number 1 cure that isnt pink when i was talking to someone about it they said that they have seen curing salt that isnt pink hes supposed to know his stuff butt i want to make sure before i grab some cure off him he asures me its a number 1 cure.

Thank You in advance Bill


----------



## fpnmf (May 21, 2011)

1. Yes

2.Yes,yes

3. NO...non pink curing salt is #2..not what you want.

There is lots of info here..try using the handy dandy search tool up top...

  Have  great day!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

Craig x2


----------



## chefrob (May 21, 2011)

billham said:


> Hello hoping you guys may be able to help me out with a few questions i have regarding BBB. I see almost everyone using the himountain kit and dry cure so here are my questions
> 
> 1 Can this be done as a wet cure using pops curing brine?
> 
> ...


1. with cure # 1, not with high mountain cure.

2. A) no, but i like to so it looks more uniform and even looks like belly....sorta, sometimes, kinda..........

    B) yes since it is a thicker piece of meat

3. no, it is pink so it will not be confused with regular salt or sugar.

    also, instacure #2 is also pink from what i can see (i have never used it yet):








and never just grab some from someone who assures you what it is........you need to look at the original package that it came in and then read and follow the directions for usage from the manufacture. this stuff is cheap so spend the $5 and get a cure that you know what is in the package.


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2011)

These ?'s come up so many time's I say we need a definative poster board to answer all.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

billham said:


> Hello hoping you guys may be able to help me out with a few questions i have regarding BBB. I see almost everyone using the himountain kit and dry cure so here are my questions
> 
> 1 Can this be done as a wet cure using pops curing brine?
> 
> ...


I might as well add mine to these:

#1   Yes, but not with Hi Mt.

#2   (A) No, but if your butt is more than 3 1/2" thick, I would recommend it. (B) Yes, I go by thickness when dry curing. A 4" thick piece of meat will take a few days longer to cure than two pieces that are each 2" thick.

#3   I'm not sure about the fact that they are ALL pink, but I doubt if any are not pink, because of the reason Rob gave in post #4. I would be very careful with grabbing any cure from just anyone. I like getting my cure from a store, and using the directions that come from that manufacturer. That way I know nobody screwed around with the contents, because he or she thinks he/she knows what he/she is doing.

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (May 22, 2011)

Both Cure #1 and #2 are tinted Pink.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charcuterie


> [h3]Curing salt blends[/h3]
> There are two main types of curing salt mixture used by the charcutier. The first is known by multiple names, including "tinted cure mix", "pink cure", "prague powder", or "insta-cure #1". The mixture is 94 percent sodium chloride and 6 percent sodium nitrite. When used, the recommended amount is a ratio of 4oz/113g for each 100 lb/45.36 kg of meat or .25 percent of the total weight of the meat. This blend is colored bright pink to keep the charcutier from confusing the mixture with regular salt.[sup][14][/sup]
> 
> The second curing salt blend is called "prague powder II" or "insta-cure #2". Also colored pink to differentiate it from table salt, this blend is produced from salt and sodium nitrate. This mixture is used for dry sausages that require a longer drying period which requires the presence of nitrate.[sup][14][/sup]


----------



## fpnmf (May 22, 2011)

OK---I was wrong one time and fixed it.. I would have appreciated a PM telling me I was wrong.. Really..

I don't know where some of you get your cure#2 from..I get mine from Butcher Packer and it IS white..

Here's the proof..sheesh...







Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> OK---I was wrong one time and fixed it.. I would have appreciated a PM telling me I was wrong.. Really..
> 
> I don't know where some of you get your cure#2 from..I get mine from Butcher Packer and it IS white..
> 
> ...


LOL---That's why I sandbagged on that one, and said, "I'm not sure about the fact that they are ALL pink".

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (May 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's why I sandbagged on that one, and said, "I'm not sure about the fact that they are ALL pink".
> 
> Bear


So much for "# 2 is pink "...  

 ))../..Craig


----------



## venture (May 22, 2011)

The Wikipedia article leaves sodium nitrite out of the formula for Instacure #2.  Also their percentage of sodium nitrite for Instacure #1 is a little off.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (May 22, 2011)

Venture said:


> The Wikipedia article leaves sodium nitrite out of the formula for Instacure #2.  Also their percentage of sodium nitrite for Instacure #1 is a little off.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Wikipedia is not a reliable fact providing source.. Anybody can post a change on it and it becomes fact if no one disputes it.

I do not use it to provide facts..just information.

Sometimes I laff and say it is a tool of the Chinese to dumb up Americans.

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## billham (May 23, 2011)

Thank You all for your help

Bill


----------



## travisb (May 26, 2013)

I don't want to start a new thread, but I have a question on BB Bacon as well. I've never had it, but it seems that it is made in a similar fashion to Canadian Bacon. So does it taste like Canadian Bacon, only with a butt instead of a loin? Probably a little different texture and tenderness I'd imagine.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2013)

travisb said:


> I don't want to start a new thread, but I have a question on BB Bacon as well. I've never had it, but it seems that it is made in a similar fashion to Canadian Bacon. So does it taste like Canadian Bacon, only with a butt instead of a loin? Probably a little different texture and tenderness I'd imagine.


I would have to say BBB tastes more like Belly Bacon than CB, with even more flavor than either of them.

More lean than Belly Bacon, but much better marbling than CB.

Bear


----------



## chefrob (May 27, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I would have to say BBB tastes more like Belly Bacon than CB, with even more flavor than either of them.
> 
> More lean than Belly Bacon, but much better marbling than CB.
> 
> Bear


ya just gotta use the ninja skills to make it look like belly doncha..........


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

chefrob said:


> ya just gotta use the ninja skills to make it look like belly doncha..........


No Ninja skills here!!

I'd be lost without my Automatic slicer----Comes from 40+ years of using power saws & 3 years with a chainsaw.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chefrob (May 28, 2013)

i'm suprised ya just don't use a sawzall.........


----------

